# Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter



## Blake1970 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone interested in this? Read the book?


----------



## SirMyghin (May 2, 2012)

I'm probably going to end up watching it, never read the book though.


----------



## Volteau (May 3, 2012)

I'm gonna watch it if only for the randomness of the concept.


----------



## Michael T (May 3, 2012)

What the Hell did I just see ?!?!, Lincoln , Vampires agggh my brain hurts. 

Gotta see that.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 3, 2012)

Gonna see this as soon as it comes out. I love the concept, and it looks great.


----------



## edrowley (May 3, 2012)

I'm actually about 9/10 of the way through the book. It's pretty interesting. The thing to keep in mind is that it's more historical record of Abe hunting vampires and their involvement in the civil war. It jumps around quite a bit as it's narrated from journal entries supposedly penned by Lincoln.

The only downside is that I consider Abraham Lincoln probably our greatest president. This kind of tarnishes that view a bit. IMHO, I probably would have rather have seen a different historical figure used instead of Lincoln.

I'll probably go see the movie (just to see how they pulled off some stuff from the book). Also, from the trailer, there appears to be a LOT more action than what was in the book.

my .02 worth


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry for necro-bumping, but has anybody watched it and tell me if its even worth watching in theatres (it just came out here in Germany) or even renting on DVD? It just seems so ... random.


----------



## The Hobbit (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the video, Its been years that Ive been wanting for a movie like this to come to the theatre, The title itself brings excitement for viewers to watch the video.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 10, 2012)

I missed it due to work (it wasn't in the theatre long enough), waiting for the DVD now 

Dommak, I don't think it is going to be good, but I think it will be fun to watch.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 10, 2012)

When I saw the trailed a while back I thought this was a hoax xD


----------



## Edika (Oct 10, 2012)

What's next? Mahatma Gandhi zombie hunter? Che Guevara warewolf vanquisher? Talk about dried up creative juices Mr. Burton. I like action movies as much as the next guy but I can think of myself as watching it even as a b-movie.


----------



## MFB (Oct 10, 2012)

^ Uh, hate to burst your bubble but this movie was originally a book that was for comedic value only and wasn't intended to be taken as historical fact? No need to get in a huff about it, just take it for what it is: an action movie with a ridiculous plot and solid effects and you shouldn't have any problem sitting through it.

I would also watch all of the fake movies you named. Literally, all of them.

PS - Tim Burton's name is on here as a Producer/Executive Producer I believe which just means he threw a bunch of money at it to get more money in return


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 10, 2012)

MFB said:


> I would also watch all of the fake movies you named. Literally, all of them.


 
I believe Hollywood is in the works making Pride Prejudice and Zombies (also by the same author). I think they made a game of that too.

As for Lincoln, it was a fun ride that you don't have to take too seriously.


----------



## MFB (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, that's another one that started out as a comic and is now being adopted to the big screen but I haven't read it nor do I care for ANYTHING to do with Pride & Prejudice. It's one of those things that you'd have to have like, the main family be all zombies and half the people want to kill them while the daughter tries to find love and ends up becoming a werewolf and has to live this insane double-life and shit and it gets totally out of hand. 

...I've never read P&P but I think it's about love between classes right?


----------



## Bekanor (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't really want to carry on a necro bump but I saw this last weekend and it was awesome. 

Grab some popcorn, suspend disbelief and enjoy.


----------



## edrowley (Oct 17, 2012)

Read the book.. saw the movie... 

Book 7/10
Interesting story. Was kind of cool to see how the author worked the whole vampire thing into historical events. Could have easily been someone other than Lincoln. Using the president seemed to "cheapen" the story a bit.

Movie 2/10
Not the typical "book is better than the movie" comment. This movie was horrible. Nothing like the book. Nothing in the movie that resembled what I liked about the book. Made up characters, scenes put in for action aspect only. Was really terrible.


----------

